# Recovery from Tibial Plateau Fracture



## amrayo (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi 

My wife suffered a Tibial Plateau Fracture while falling off her bike. It is a type VI fracture so she has to undergo surgery, followed by a long period of recovery

Can anyone tell us what should we expect ? how long does it take to regain mobility? will she be able to ride again ? (she mostly ride xc/lighet trails)

tnx


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

*a freinds experience*

a full year w/ intense rehab. 3 months before putting weight on it. 95% recovery & getting better. my friend's was worse than your wifes. if the surgery was good, rehab dedication
is everything.


----------



## dbikeco (Feb 7, 2004)

I had no surgery 10 weeks no weight on it 1 month of rehab riding in 3 months. get well soon!


----------



## knoob (Mar 17, 2010)

*My tibial Plateau Fracture*

I stepped off on May 22nd.Was transported by ambulance and admitted, the next morning had surgery for external fixation. 12 days later had 2nd surgery to put two plates and 14 screws in to hold everything together.started P.T. 2 weeks later.Was non-weight bearing for 19 weeks.I was finally able to get back on the bike in early nov.(on pavement,still a ways from dirt) I can still only get to 4 degrees extension and 100 degrees flexion.Your x-ray looks like you only needed ext fixation so you shouldn't have all the scar tissue issues i have. If they give you a CPM machine use it,it will hurt like hell,but its the only way to prevent the scar tissue from limiting your range of motion. Take a couple of pain pills 30-40 mins before and find something to occupy your mind and those 2hrs, 2x a day.I still go to therapy 3x a week.It's been a long road,but if you work hard you'll be back on the bike and climbing stairs in no time.Good Luck


----------



## knoob (Mar 17, 2010)

*My tibial Plateau Fracture*

I stepped off on May 22nd.Was transported by ambulance and admitted, the next morning had surgery for external fixation. 12 days later had 2nd surgery to put two plates and 14 screws in to hold everything together.started P.T. 2 weeks later.Was non-weight bearing for 19 weeks.I was finally able to get back on the bike in early nov.(on pavement,still a ways from dirt) I can still only get to 4 degrees extension and 100 degrees flexion.Your x-ray looks like you only needed ext fixation so you shouldn't have all the scar tissue issues i have. If they give you a CPM machine use it,it will hurt like hell,but its the only way to prevent the scar tissue from limiting your range of motion. Take a couple of pain pills 30-40 mins before and find something to occupy your mind and those 2hrs, 2x a day.I still go to therapy 3x a week.It's been a long road,but if you work hard you'll be back on the bike and climbing stairs in no time.Good Luck


----------

